
Nginx v1.11.7 Released - nikolay
https://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.11.7
======
nikolay

        *) Change: now in case of a client certificate verification error the
           $ssl_client_verify variable contains a string with the failure
           reason, for example, "FAILED:certificate has expired".
    
        *) Feature: the $ssl_ciphers, $ssl_curves, $ssl_client_v_start,
           $ssl_client_v_end, and $ssl_client_v_remain variables.
    
        *) Feature: the "volatile" parameter of the "map" directive.
    
        *) Bugfix: dependencies specified for a module were ignored while
           building dynamic modules.
    
        *) Bugfix: when using HTTP/2 and the "limit_req" or "auth_request"
           directives client request body might be corrupted; the bug had
           appeared in 1.11.0.
    
        *) Bugfix: a segmentation fault might occur in a worker process when
           using HTTP/2; the bug had appeared in 1.11.3.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the ngx_http_mp4_module.
           Thanks to Congcong Hu.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the ngx_http_perl_module.

